# Gibt es eine Norm für Farben von Meldeleuchten ?



## mega_ohm (11 März 2010)

Hallo Forum...

ich habe folgende Frage:

Gibt es eine Norm für die "farbliche Signalisierung mittels Meldeleuchten" ?

Ich habe nur Folgendes gefunden:
Farbauswahl nach IEC 73, Ausgabe 4, 1991 – Beschreibung
der Farbgebung für Drucktaster/Signalleuchte
und Hinweise bezüglich des Einsatzes
der Farben (Auszug aus der Norm):​*Farbe /Bedeutung Meldeleuchte*
Schwere Gefahr: Gefährlicher Zustand.. => Rot

Achtung: bevorstehender kritischer
Zustand.......................................... => Gelb

Normaler Zustand oder Sicherheit....... => Grün

Zustand, der eine definierte Handlung
erfordert.......................................... => Blau

Keine spezielle Bedeutung................. => Weiß


(Quelle: http://library.abb.com/GLOBAL/SCOT/...63EC1256C450037D18E/$File/1SAC103201H0101.pdf)

*Beschreibung meiner bisherigen Kenntnis:*
Alle Masch.Bau-Firmen, die wir bisher hatten, signalisieren mit Hilfe der "Signal- Ampeln":
Rot = Störung
Gelb bzw. Orange = Automatik-Betrieb
Blau = Hand-/ Tippbetrieb
Weiß = irgendwelche Freigaben / Einricht- Betrieb

*Grün = gibt es bei uns bisher überhaupt nicht*
- weil Störungen = ROT angezeigt werden... 
- wenn keine Störung "anliegt" UND "Automatik nicht aktiv"  UND kein Tipp- od. Einrichtbetrieb gewählt wurde => dann ist Automatikbetrieb möglich ! => keine Signalleuchte leuchtet, da keine Betriebsart gewählt wurde und keine Störung aktuell ist.

*... und deswegen frage ich:*
Eine Fremdfirma möchte mit einer *grünen* Signalleuchte den Bedienern vermitteln, daß der "Automatik- Betrieb" (über PNOZ'e bzw. "Sicherheits- SPS" vom großen 'S'  ) gesperrt ist => d.h. Manuell od. Tipp- oder Einricht- Betrieb. ( das wären aber schon mal mind. 2 verschiedene Betrieszustände ! ... Für manche ist "Manuell"- und Tippbetrieb das Gleiche ) 
____________________________________________________________

Falls es keine Normung ( wenn es eine gibt, bitte ich um einen Auszug in Worten, nicht nur um eine Nummer) geben sollte, möchte ich fragen, wie IHR die Signalisierung handhabt.

Mich beschäftigt das Thema aus dem Grund, weil bei uns an den Anlagen "Personal- Rotation" ein, von der BG und Betriebsrat gewolltes, wichtiges Thema ist.
Ich möchte aber nicht jede Woche die "Farben der (Arbeits-)Welt" dem jeweils "neuen" (nach minimal 7 Wochen steht die eine Person wieder an der gleichen Anlage) Mitarbeiter erklären ...

Ich hoffe, daß eine Norm oder ein Pseudo-Standard existiert.  
Irgend sowas muß es geben... sonst würde eine spanische, eine ösi-, eine schweizerische und eine deutsche Firma nicht die gleichen Farben für die Signalisierung verwenden. ( denk' ich mir mal   :sm5

mfg
mega_ohm​


----------



## kolbendosierer (11 März 2010)

Moin,

kenne es auch so:
Rot = Störung
Gelb= Warnung
Grün= Läuft



> *... und deswegen frage ich:*
> Eine Fremdfirma möchte mit einer *grünen* Signalleuchte den Bedienern vermitteln, daß der "Automatik- Betrieb" (über PNOZ'e bzw. "Sicherheits- SPS" vom großen 'S'  ) gesperrt ist => d.h. Manuell od. Tipp- oder Einricht- Betrieb. ( das wären aber schon mal mind. 2 verschiedene Betrieszustände ! ... Für manche ist "Manuell"- und Tippbetrieb das Gleiche )



Haben die alle ihre Anlagen so? Also wenn ich auf ne Anlage schaue und sehe eine Grüne Leuchte, würde ich denken die ist Störungsfrei und Läuft.


Gruß

Robert


----------



## mega_ohm (11 März 2010)

kolbendosierer schrieb:


> Moin,
> Haben die alle ihre Anlagen so?


Keine Ahnung...
Bei uns "bastelt" diese Firma ihre 1. Anlage...
(und Basteln ist wirklich so gemeint !! )


> Also wenn ich auf ne Anlage schaue und sehe eine Grüne Leuchte, würde ich denken die ist Störungsfrei und Läuft.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Robert


Na ja...  "störungsfrei" => Grüne "Lampe"

Ich hatte schon beschrieben, wie die Signalisierung an allen anderen Anlagen bei uns "aussieht"...  => und da gibt es eben keine grüne Meldeleuchte.

Ich habe eine Blech- Schlagschere umgebaut... 
... und dort gibt es eine 'grüne" Meldeleuchte => diese Leuchte wird dann geschaltet, wenn das Personal hinter der Schere die "2-Hand-Taster" betätigt => "Grüne Meldeleuche = 1" => "Alles OK"
Damit wird dem Haupt-Maschinisten vor der Schere signalisiert, daß *Alle *die "Schwimmfüße" außerhalb der Maschine haben, er also den "Schnitt"
starten kann. Sonst kann dieser "Haupt- Maschinist" auf sein "Gnöbsche" drücken, wie er will => es passiert nix  (was aber nicht an der grünen 
Lampe liegt    )

Es wird nur 1 Schnitt ausgeführt !
Danach müssen alle Taster  (ist aber durch den Arbeitsablauf eigentlich schon vorgegeben) mal   = 0 sein! (die Meldekontakte werden über eine s7-3xx ausgewertet, die Sicherheitsschaltung funktioniert über PNOZ)
Einen steten "Automatik- Betrieb" sehe ich da nicht...  
die "grüne" Funzel signalisiert "nur" die Freigabe für den Schnitt... = "Bereit / EIN" oder eben "störungsfrei" (wie Du schon beschrieben hast...)  

Mfg
mega_ohm


----------



## MSB (11 März 2010)

Das ganze ist in der DIN EN 60204-1 genormt.

Wobei das alles insofern makulatur ist, als das es dafür wenn schon "Personalrotation" herrscht,
die weitaus bessere Lösung wäre, das ganze firmenintern entsprechend festzusetzen ...

Laut der Tabelle wäre Gelb für Automatikbetrieb z.B. laut meiner Interpretation schlicht falsch, aber wenn das eure Leute so gewohnt sind,
dann ist das halt so, und hat in der Form letzten Endes auch Tüv und Co. nicht zu interessieren.
Viel wichtiger würde ich finden das wirklich jeder in der Firma Kenntnis hat, was die ein oder andere LM-Farbe denn nun bedeutet.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## holgermaik (11 März 2010)

Hallo mega_ohm
Bei uns wurde z.B. folgendes festgelegt.
Rot=Anlage in Betrieb, Betreten verboten
Gelb= Anlage im Einrichtbetrieb Betreten unter bestimmten Bedingungen möglich
Grün=Anlage befindet sich im sicheren Halt, Betreten gestattet.

Unser Sicherheitsmensch hat hat seine Auswahl der Farben mit der Verkehrsampel begründet.

Wichtig halte ich nur (wie von MSB schon geschrieben), das die Regelung dann für das gesamte Unternehmen mit allen Maschinen gilt. Wegen Personalrotation.

Grüsse Holger


----------



## Bär1971 (11 März 2010)

Hallo mal an Alle,

also grundlegend sind die (oben genannten Normungen) nicht ohne Grund eine Normung. Also wenn ich lese das rot "Anlage in Betrieb" oder gelb "Anlage in Automatik" ect. bedeuten soll, stellen sich mir alle Nackenhaare. 

Auch eine Firma welche zum ersten Mal eine Anlage baut hat sich an die Normen zu halten. Ich würde so eine Anlage weder bauen noch abnehmen.
Und nur weil in der Vergangenheit Fehler gemacht wurden darf man die Fehler nicht aus Macht-der-Gewohnheit fleissig fortführen. Auch nicht "weil ja jeder in der Firma sich dran gewöhnt hat".

Deine gefundene Norm ist korrekt und sagt doch schon alles aus:

rot = Gefahr (wird auch als Störmeldung benutzt)
gelb = kritischer bevorstehender Zustand (wird aber auch als Meldung für aktivierten Handbetrieb benutzt)
grün = normaler unkritischer Zustand (wird für die Meldung einer Maschine im sicheren Arbeitszustand, also Automatik aktiv benutzt) 
blau = definierte Handlung erforderlich (z.Bsp. Sicherheitsrelais muss eingeschaltet werden "Reset Schutz")
weiß = alles was nicht oben dazugehört

Und Eurem Sicherheitsmensch würd ich die Norm um die Ohren hauen, eine Ampel an einer Maschine ist nicht gleichbedeutend einer Ampel auf Verkehrswegen. 
Obwohl man die Farben eigentlich einfach nur RICHTIG interprettieren muss:
rot = Gefahr
gelb = Achtung
grün = Sicher
Aber die Farben beziehen sich immer auf die Maschinenfunktion, nicht auf die Zugangswege.

Nicht böse sein bezüglich der offenen Worte, aber es war mir hier echt ein Bedürfniss mich als erfahrener Maschinenbauer dazu zu äussern *grins*

Grüßele vom Bärle


----------



## nade (11 März 2010)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Hallo Forum...
> 
> ich habe folgende Frage:
> 
> ...


Das sind auch die Festlegungen in der VDE. Müßts nun genau Raussuchen.. aber Kennzeichnung von Leuchtmeldern.. heißt glaub die Bezeichnung der VDE.(Ohne Nummer eben)


----------



## Exmexx (11 März 2010)

Bär1971 schrieb:


> Obwohl man die Farben eigentlich einfach nur RICHTIG interprettieren muss:
> rot = Gefahr
> gelb = Achtung
> grün = Sicher
> Aber die Farben beziehen sich immer auf die Maschinenfunktion, nicht auf die Zugangswege.



Wobei mich jetzt mal interessieren würde wie ein erfahrener Maschinenbauer den freigebenen Zugangsweg signalisiert.

Des Weiteren heisst es in der EN60204-1 gleich der 1.Satz:

" Wenn zwischen dem Lieferanten und Betreiber nicht anders vereinbart...."

dann gelten die genannten Farben.

Wäre ich gern dabei wenn du dem Lieferanten die Norm um die Ohren haust und gleichzeitig der Einkäufer, der den Mist unterschrieben hat, daneben steht.


----------



## Bär1971 (11 März 2010)

Exmexx schrieb:


> ....Wäre ich gern dabei wenn du dem Lieferanten die Norm um die Ohren haust und gleichzeitig der Einkäufer, der den Mist unterschrieben hat, daneben steht.



Darf ich? Wo soll ich hinkommen? *grins*



Exmexx schrieb:


> ....Des Weiteren heisst es in der EN60204-1 gleich der 1.Satz: " Wenn zwischen dem Lieferanten und Betreiber nicht anders  vereinbart...." dann gelten die genannten Farben....



Es ist einfach Dummheit von "allgemein anerkannten Regeln der Technik" (Ursprungsdefinition der VDE-Vorschriften) Abstand zu nehmen. Es geht auch darum, das sich Betriebsfremde intuitiv zurechtfinden oder eine gebaute Maschine in jegliches Umfeld passt. 



Exmexx schrieb:


> Wobei mich jetzt mal interessieren würde wie ein  erfahrener Maschinenbauer den freigebenen Zugangsweg signalisiert...



Durch Abschrankungen, mechanische Sperren, gelb-schwarze Kennzeichnungen etc. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Eine Maschine muss so gebaut sein, das man sie nur betreten oder eingreifen kann wenn keine Gefahr besteht. Die Zeiten von überbrückten Schutztüren mit alleiniger Kennzeichnung durch Lampen und trotzdem voller Maschinenfunktionen sind (glücklicherweise) schon lange vorbei.


----------



## Exmexx (11 März 2010)

Bär1971 schrieb:


> Es ist einfach Dummheit von "allgemein anerkannten Regeln der Technik" (Ursprungsdefinition der VDE-Vorschriften) Abstand zu nehmen. Es geht auch darum, das sich Betriebsfremde intuitiv zurechtfinden oder eine gebaute Maschine in jegliches Umfeld passt.


Dann sag ich es auch mal ganz offen als unerfahrener Maschinenbauer, wenn mir die Norm diesen Freiraum lässt und der Kunde es unbedingt so möchte, dann kriegt er es.



Bär1971 schrieb:


> Durch Abschrankungen, mechanische Sperren, gelb-schwarze Kennzeichnungen etc. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Eine Maschine muss so gebaut sein, das man sie nur betreten oder eingreifen kann wenn keine Gefahr besteht. Die Zeiten von überbrückten Schutztüren mit alleiniger Kennzeichnung durch Lampen und trotzdem voller Maschinenfunktionen sind (glücklicherweise) schon lange vorbei.


Ja das haben wir auch mal gemacht. Abschrankungen, mechanische Sperren etc. Heute setzen wir in einem Bereich wo der Bediener im normalen Maschinenzustand hin muss (Teile einlegen etc.) Lichtgitter ein. Damit der gemeine Bediener aber nicht jedesmal in den Bereich reinläuft, bevor die Maschine den sicheren Zustand hat, und damit die Maschine stillsetzt setzen wir auch gerne die geliebten Ampel ein. Ich hab keine Ahnung was daran verkehrt sein soll.


----------



## Bär1971 (11 März 2010)

Verkehrt ist, das rot nunmal nicht "Automatik in Betrieb" heist *seufz*


----------



## Semo (11 März 2010)

In unseren Anlagen (99% Fördertechnik) signalisieren wir "Normalerweise" wie folgt:

```
Grün - Dauer  : Alle Gruppen in Sicht in Automatikbetrieb
Grün - 0.8 Hz : Anlauf
Grün - 2.0 Hz : Min. 1 Gruppe in Sicht in Automatikbetrieb
Gelb - Dauer  : Min. 1 Gruppe in Sicht in Wartungsbetrieb/Einrichtbetrieb
 Rot - Dauer  : Not-Aus
 Rot - 0.8 Hz : Bei min. 1 Gruppe in Sicht liegt eine Störung an
```

In speziellen Fällen werden dann auf Kundenwunsch aber in bestimmten Bereichen mit selbiegen Betriebs-Ampelkombinationen noch bestimmte Ereignisse signalisiert...
Zielverfolgung an Weichen, Packstück hat bestimmten Status, Freigabefehler, undsoweiterundsofort  Extremfall war ne Meldeampel, die mit der Gelben und Grünen Leuchte 11 verschiedene Zustände anzeigt, ich konnte diese jedenfalls nicht mehr unterscheiden!
Bevor jemand fragt, Panels, auf welchen diese Zustände angezeigt wurden gab es natürlich schon vorher...


@Bär 
Mal zum Streitpunkt...
Solange der Kunde das Eindeutig wünscht(vorgibt), wird jederzeit vom "Quasi-Standard" abgewichen!
Die meisten größeren Kunden, haben nämlich ihren eigenen Standard, sofern schon FT vorhanden ist.
Und auch den Fall Rot=Automatik hatten wir schon. :???: Ich kanns zwar nicht nachvollziehen, aber keine Norm oder Richtlinien spricht da explizit gegen, sofern dies dokumentiert wird!


----------



## Bär1971 (11 März 2010)

@Semo, wir streiten nicht, wir tauschen Ideen und Kenntnisse aus. Für meine anfänglich direkten Worte habe ich mich ja auch (im selben Posting noch) gleich mit entschuldigt. Aber bei rot = Automatik stellen sich mir nunmal einfach alle Nackenhaare. Rot ist Gefahr und Störung, aber niemals ein sicherer normaler Anlagenbetriebszustand. 
Da hat man als Anlagenbauer auch ein wenig die Verantwortung seine Kunden dahingehend "aufzuklären". Ich kann nicht zwingend davon ausgehen, das der Kunde alle Zusammenhänge versteht. Dafür sind ja wir da, um ihm etwas zu schaffen was in Ordnung ist.


----------



## mega_ohm (12 März 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Laut der Tabelle wäre Gelb für Automatikbetrieb z.B. laut meiner Interpretation schlicht falsch,...
> 
> Mfg
> Manuel


Das sehe ich eigentlich genau so...  aber ich habe das von mir beschriebene System nicht erfunden... und "Orange" ist bei vielen Firmen
= Automatik- Betrieb.

Orange gibt es in dieser Tabelle aber überhaupt nicht...
(Orange ist aber auch nicht = Gelb ! )

Ok... für mein "Blau" (Handbetrieb) steht da geschrieben:
"Anzeige eines Zustandes, der Handlung durch den Bediener erfordert"
= das wäre ja schon fast zutreffend. (nur wird eben keine zwingende Handlung gefordert)

"Grün" = normaler Zustand...
=> das sehe ich auch nicht.
Es ist nur ein "Vor-Ort"- bzw. Tipp- Betrieb möglich. Ich kann die Schutztüren öffnen, in die Anlage rein...
Ich muß jede Aktion bestätigen => das ist für mich kein "normaler Zustand"

Ich bin immer noch für Blau, auch wenn Blau keine Farbe sondern ein Zustand ist...

mfg
mega_ohm


----------



## mega_ohm (12 März 2010)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Hallo mega_ohm
> Bei uns wurde z.B. folgendes festgelegt.
> Rot=Anlage in Betrieb, Betreten verboten
> Gelb= Anlage im Einrichtbetrieb Betreten unter bestimmten Bedingungen möglich
> ...


Wie signalisiert ihr dann den "Automatik- Betrieb" ?

Ich vermute mal nach der Beschreibung, daß bei Euch der "Tipp-/ Manuell- Betrieb" auch mit Gelb signalisiert wird ?

mfg
mega_ohm


----------



## mega_ohm (12 März 2010)

Semo schrieb:


> In unseren Anlagen (99% Fördertechnik) signalisieren wir "Normalerweise" wie folgt:
> 
> ```
> Grün - Dauer  : Alle Gruppen in Sicht in Automatikbetrieb
> ...


Also, mit dem vielen Blinken und Leuchen einer Signalleuchte hätte ich so meine Probleme...

Wie soll man einem neuen Kollegen das erklären ??
Wenn die eine Signalleuchte soundso, das andere Lämpel aber entgegengesetzt oder im Halb-, 3/4, oder 6/8 Takt blinkt oder beide leuchen oder...
Entweder stelle ich gleich einen Drummer oder Musiktheoretiker ein, oder es wird im Ernstfall irgenndwas schief laufen.

Ich werde mir die beschriebene Signalisierung mal auf einer Simu anschauen...   Vielleicht ist es doch "einleuchtender" als gedacht.

mfg
mega_ohm


----------



## holgermaik (12 März 2010)

Hallo nochmal.
Ihr denkt alle viel zu klein. In Anlagen die 100m und länger sind mit einer Anhäufung von 20 - 30 unterschiedlichen Maschinen interressiert es niemanden was die Maschine gerade macht, sondern nur ob ich die Schutztür  aufkriege oder nicht.
Grüsse Holger


----------

